# Pics of my sev and Bolivians



## andrew__ (Aug 5, 2006)

Got a new camera (Nikon D40 with 55-200 VR lens) recently and had a chance to snap a few shots of my fish

Here's my male Bolivian










And my sev (with emperor tetras in the background, male above, female below)










Sorry about the water spots!! :roll:


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Andrew,...very good looking fish and great pics :thumb: Only you need to clean the glass first :lol: So one thing is for sure,...the nikon makes great pics of stunning fish


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hey bud, looking good!

Nice young Rotkeil, looks pretty similar to mine when I first got him. Should grow up to be a stunner. I have to agree with Ruurd though, clean that glass bro! That pic of the sev is great and it would be even more striking if there weren't a whole load of spots to distract from the fish itself...

:thumb:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Great pics of great fish!

Are you manually focusing? The infrared focus on my camera scares everyone away! :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Great looking little Bolivian! I love seeing pics that actually show the true colour on these guys. Everytime I make a pic with my camera, they look so washed out - nothing like they do in person!

Is the severum in with the Bolivians?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

how old/big is your severum? both very nice fish.


----------



## andrew__ (Aug 5, 2006)

Right now they're together and everyone's getting along but I have another tank that he'll be moving into before I run into any problems with him and my rams and also so he'll stop eating my plants :roll:

That was auto focus, I'd only just gotten the camera that day and hadn't had a chance to play with it very much (or clean the glass  ) yet at that point but I've been playing with it a lot more since then and hope to get a few better pictures of all my fish.

He's slightly larger than 3" body (basically the size of my male ram inc. tail, plus a tail more)


----------



## andrew__ (Aug 5, 2006)

Here's another shot of my sev without so many water spots - I didn't clean the tank, he was just cooperating better :lol:


----------

